# New Dug!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

As many of you will know, my beloved Barney died a few months ago. It totally skunered me, but, after much deliberation, we now have plunged into getting a new puppy.

We decided on getting a breed I'd never heard of before; a Boerboel.

His name is Reuben and he's 10 weeks old. He just had his 2nd inoculation at the vets, and she loved him. She could not believe his size and weight, I mean, she thought the scales were malfunctioning! She's even thinking of getting one herself now.

He's nearly 2 1/2 stones already! I have never seen paws like his in my life, goodness knows what he'll be like when he's fully grown, but they can grow up to 32" in height and 200lbs in weight. 

The kids love him, and I'm really enjoying his company. Nothing will ever replace Barney, but I think we've found an excellent ccompanion 

John gave me some really good info on them, but would be grateful if anyone else has any experience of the breed as well?

Some pics;














































Dad:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Given he is a Boerboel just as well you didn't call him Nelson  now all you need is a khaki shirt and a "Pasop Inja" sign on your gate


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

OMG...! Big slobbery doggy kisses from mine to yours! He's ADORABLE!























A home w/o a dog is just a ...house.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

That's a PUPPY ???

:jawdrop:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

He's gorgeous Cammy, he's going to be a big 'un alright. Never heard of the breed but did a quick google on them and 

I'd love one, but the 710's not too keen.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Love him Cammy. Very mastiff like just like all my favourites. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> Love him Cammy. Very mastiff like just like all my favourites. :thumbsup:


Thanks mate, sounds like a good reason to post one of yours! I love your dog, he looks superb. What breed is he again? Was he comparable in size/weight at the same age?


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

the term baby monster comes to mind.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

What a gorgeous monster of a dog. Looks like you won't be picking him up like that when he's fully grown.

My neighbour has a huge American Bulldog called Sully. He's a big softy too. I love playing with him.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Cammy, looks like a proper little character you've got yourselves there :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

What ever happened to real men having westies all these big dogs worrry me what's it say about our manhood?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Congratulations Cammy, make sure you have a good supply of towels placed at strategic locations :lol: I remember the joy of trying to clean mastiff slobber off the walls and ceiling. Give it a couple of weeks and the sound of him drinking will have you flying across the room, towel in hand, trying to intercept him before he gets near the furniture.

IIRC the Boerboel is a South African Mastiff mix descended from the early settlers dogs. Like most mastiffs they are famed for their tolerance to children and other animals, and a very placid nature. The only problem I had with ours was that, when I took him for walks, other dogs would regularly try to start a fight with him. I eventually concluded that dogs are like people and there's always one gobby little ***** who'll try to start something with the biggest guy in the pub, as long as his mates are there to back him up. You might also want to keep the number of a decent joiner to hand for when he's teething, we tried all the usual toys, but he preferred to eat tables, chairs and doors.

Watch out for signs of hip dysplasia and be very careful about what food he gets as he's growing. Food with the wrong balance of protein and fat can cause serious and permanent joint problems in giant breed puppies, and mastiffs are particularly susceptible. IIRC we used to use "Hill's science diet". Sorry if I'm teaching grandma to suck eggs....

Sorry to hear that you lost Barney, I've not been around much and this was the first I've heard of it, my sincere condolences. I still miss Morse even, after the best part of 15 years.



















I don't miss the farting though, if the police used mastiffs they wouldn't need to bother with shield charges to disperse rioters.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Love him Cammy. Very mastiff like just like all my favourites. :thumbsup:
> ...


Cheers Cammy. Mines a Dogue de Bordeaux or French Mastiff but getting on now, Has been having a few minor strokes in the last year so not a long time to go. Your pup Reuben is a lot bigger than Oz would have been as he was undersized but I would think about the same as the normal Dogue. We didn't get him until he was a year old and he's 10+ now.

Here is my undersized red psycho.

Alasdair


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhh! :wub:



scottishcammy said:


>


Isn't he *whoooooge!!* 

*Nothing* is gonna frighten that dog when he grows up 

(except maybe a teeny-tiny kitten!) :lookaround:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Morse looks like he was quite a boy  We were giving Reuben Hill's Science Plan, but it was so expensive. We've started feeding him Skinners Field & Trial Puppy  which he seems to like and, from what I was reading, seems good stuff (anyone else use Skinners?).

Alasdair, we thought about a Dogue de Bordeaux as well, but when we happened across a picture of Reuben we were sold, you know what it's like!

He seems to be putting on around a 1lb to 1.5lbs a day, and I'm very surprised how intelligent he is; he learns very quickly. However, that may be just the experience of having had Boxers for years 

He's lying next to me just now snoring


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

He`s handsome chap Cammy, may you have many happy years together :thumbup:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


>


Two lucky chaps on the same photo- One for getting such a gorgeous dog - the other for getting such a good master.

Have fun


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

sparky the cat said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cheers mate!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Got your hands full there, Cammy. Lovely dog.

Can you mark his height on the doorframe as he grows? (I remember doing that when I was young


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

He looks awesome. I wish you many happy years together. Dogs rock :yes:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Forgot to say Cammy - we've had mastiffs all our lives and yes lovely, friendly etc but when they make up their mind not to do something :wallbash:

Be prepared


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice, looking good 

But when I read up on them.



> The Boerboel can claim its ancestry to the Molosser Dogs. The Romans believed that the Molosser type of dogs were *obtained by crossing a dog and a lion.*


 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks like the natural protective breeding is right!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, I'll try not to post any more vids! However, this is quite a good one. Watch it until 1m 39s, and remember the dog is still only 5 months old at that point! I can't believe the difference.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

He's a beauty cammy,what a size too :shocking:

I've had newfoundlands in the past and i don't think they were that big as puppies.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Excellent choice.

Very well known and sought after breed in South Africa.

Start a dog food fund. These guys can EAT!

Any lowlife thinking of burgling your gaff when he's a bit older ( Reuben, that is ) is due a nasty surprise.

They make one hell of a guard dog. It's what they were bred for.

Google threw this up amongst others.

http://boerboel.org.uk/index.php?vars=home

Best of luck.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You seem to have bought a small bear...

Seriously, he's a beauty; health to you all....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Reuben is fairly growing! Weighed him the day before yesterday, and he's now 3 stones! He likes his food, currently eating nearly 3/4 of a kilo a day. Lovely temperament, though will be nice when he stops 'nipping/mouthing'. 

Oh, Alas, I see what you mean about making his mind up not to do something; If we take him out, he stops half way out the door and checks if it's raining. Dry = walkies, rain = collapsing into a heap half in, half out and simply refusing to stand


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds hilarious. Our last Bull Mastiff hated the rain as well so if you did manage to get him out he would only walk on the flagstones and the gravel in the garden so he didn't get his feet wet in the grass. :lol: :lol:

Keep us updated Cammy. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

he's lovely! suspect he'll eat you out of house and home looking at the size of him! :thumbsup: nice one getting a proper sized dog too!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Took him down to my old mum's today. She was desperate to walk him! Poor old bugger's just out of hospital, but she couldn't help herself 

She's had dog's for years and years, all kinds of breeds, but she's never seen a 13 week old puppy as big as wee Reuben, her eyes were popping out of her heid


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Blimey! He seems to have gained a stone since I started reading the thread. And I read quickly :lol:

Nice one mate, so pleased you took the plunge and came up with a winner. We're still thinking about a greyhound rescue and were told we'd probably spend a tenner a week on food (seems they like pasta and boiled chicken!). Is it about the same for Reuben? :flex:

Hope you have many good times with the monster...

K


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks chaps. Photo overdrive as the wife tells me, but here's daddy's chunky boy having a kip (as usual)


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Couple of good pics today. I think he's trying to tell me he'd rather be on the other side of the glass!  ;


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WTF Cammy, the size of those paws! Put in for a transfer to the dog section and that'll help with the food bills! (Mind, looks a like a big sumph tae me, a richt heid banger! :yes: ) :lookaround:

When he gets a bit older you'll need to into Robb's sShipyard for a neck chain :rofl:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Just took these pictures a minute ago, Reuben relaxing with my lassie, Anna. Slight difference in his size! He's just turned 16 weeks yesterday, and weighs 4 bloody stone


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Great pics Cammy! Four stones already...!?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

16 weeks old and just shy of 5 stones, can't believe the difference in him. I can hardly lift the bugger up!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Jeebus Cammy... He's almost as big as you!







Time to hit the gym lad.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

"Your settee you say???!!!"


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Reuben's paws at 19 weeks on Friday (before you ask I don't have small hands  ).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So then Cammy how long do you reckon before you have to change all your doors to double ones? :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A pup!!!!

That's certainly a case of if you're gonna get a dog,.............getta dog!!! :yes:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

there is nothing worse than seeing men out walking a dog that was clearly picked by his wife,makes me laugh everytime.some of these dogs are so small im scarred i will snort them up my nose.if you are going to get one make sure its worth having i say.

he is a very big boy ,they grow so quick and you are constantly upping there food levels from now on.i kept my dog on eukanueba for the first 18 months but changed over to bakers tinned and dry still not cheap but some of the rubbish they bag up and call dog food is scary.

teething and missing his master are the bad times when they are a puppy,kobi decided to chew my stairs when i went on a stag weekend so i have the option of replacing a stair case or getting creative with some wood filler.and he chewed through 2 legs of our table which went on the tip in the end ,luckily he grew out of that.

i much prefer a dog with a bit of attitude and mischief about him rather than an over trained robot dog ,kobi has been told not to get on the sofa's but what does he do as soon as you are out of the room.but you try arguing with an 8 stone bundle of muscle and teeth.

good luck with yours looks like you will need it.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations, a lovely looking dog.

Pretty soon he'll be as big as this below


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Cammy he looks amazing mate 

Wife doesnt really like any pets so would love to borrow him for a weekend, that would sort her out. Bet he's as soft as a brush?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mattbeef said:


> Cammy he looks amazing mate
> 
> Wife doesnt really like any pets so would love to borrow him for a weekend, that would sort her out. Bet he's as soft as a brush?


Cheers! He's very soft mate, loves cuddles


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow! Cammy.....if he gets any bigger all you need is a pair of horns and you can replace your avatar picture! :blink:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Wow! Cammy.....if he gets any bigger all you need is a pair of horns and you can replace your avatar picture! :blink:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Just when you thought you couldn't get any more photos of my dug!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Obvious he's a big hit Cammy. I've always loved the bigger uglier dogs which is why we've always had mastiffs. Reuben is cetainly a cool looker.

My old red psycho is getting really done now and the wife says no more, just had his dinner here.

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> Obvious he's a big hit Cammy. I've always loved the bigger uglier dogs which is why we've always had mastiffs. Reuben is cetainly a cool looker.
> 
> My old red psycho is getting really done now and the wife says no more, just had his dinner here.
> 
> Alasdair


He's gorgeous mate, I'd love to get him and Reuben playing together! We're thinking of breeding from Reuben when he's older with them being so sought after, sure I can't tempt you matey? Discount prices/mates rates


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Just when you thought you couldn't get any more photos of my dug!


You can't never, ever ( triple negatives?) have enough dog pictures. Ever...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you thought you couldn't get any more photos of my dug!
> ...


In that case! 

Taken by sister in law yesterday


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I like seeing the pics and how much he's growing, send him down here for a bit, Maisy the beagle would love him!


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

One of ours is a bit camera shy.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Lovely glossy coat mate


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> Lovely glossy coat mate


Cheers :thumbsup:

Looking at it again, the way she's turned her head she must have thought she was getting her mug shots taken


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

FGS Cammy, I reckon you'll need to get crane hire in soon to lift him :lol:

What a big sumf he looks, but I'll bet he can be territorial when he wants to be! (Head looks massive! abso-bloody-lutely massive - what you doin' for food - opened an account at the wholesalers :grin: )


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mel said:


> FGS Cammy, I reckon you'll need to get crane hire in soon to lift him :lol:
> 
> What a big sumf he looks, but I'll bet he can be territorial when he wants to be! (Head looks massive! abso-bloody-lutely massive - what you doin' for food - opened an account at the wholesalers :grin: )


  I can't hold him for very long mate, really tires you out. He is a big numpty, you're quite right 

I keep forgetting he is only a baby, 19 weeks. He eats like a *astard, about a kg of food a day, will go down eventually though...when he's stopped growing...about 3!

He's very good natured, though I really wouldn't like to piss him off, he's incredibly strong, even just now. Makes me wonder how strong he will be when fully grown.

I found this photo on a site, it's not doctored, though I think he's a very big Boerboel!










this one's a bit of a monster as well:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

what a monster


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Going fftopic2: I just came across one of your old posts Cammy about the RAFR, did you ever join?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Sancho Panza said:


> Going fftopic2: I just came across one of your old posts Cammy about the RAFR, did you ever join?


Unfortunately I got very ill and was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis about 2 weeks before hand, and they, or any other outfit won't take me now :thumbsdown:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > Going fftopic2: I just came across one of your old posts Cammy about the RAFR, did you ever join?
> ...


Sorry to hear that, there's other things to life though and you've got a great dog there, and I presume family. Health comes first, and you do look very fit in the photo's.

It certainly has its moments though.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Sancho Panza said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Sancho Panza said:
> ...


Good pic, what's the story behind it mate?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Is this what you call a "gun dog"


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


It was taken when I was in Iraq on escort duties. Escorting up to about 26 tankers down to Kuwait and back, with 3 soft top Landrovers, with the canopy removed. We didn't even have a single GPMG on any of the vehicles. The radios we had couldn't even reach from the lead vehicle to the rear. The one in the middle had to float back and forwards passing on messages. That was in between other work of course.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Sancho Panza said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Sancho Panza said:
> ...


Good stuff mate, I'm jealous  My brother's been there several times, he'll be of to Afghanistan soon as well.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok chaps, time for an annoying photo update! He'll be 6 months old soon, he weighs 80lbs and has an 19.5" neck! Just got him a new collar today (last pic).

He's still great fun and we all love him


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Great pics, he's certainly growing, 19.5" neck!!!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Have you mastered the towel routine yet Cammy?

I well remember the dash to intercept ours before he left the drinking bowl. I swear you could hang wallpaper with mastiff slobber :lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> Have you mastered the towel routine yet Cammy?
> 
> I well remember the dash to intercept ours before he left the drinking bowl. I swear you could hang wallpaper with mastiff slobber :lol:


The weird thing is mate, he doesn't slobber at all! I think it's a 'boerbeol thing'....thank goodness


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > Have you mastered the towel routine yet Cammy?
> ...


You lucky sod, ours used to shake his head and leave ectoplasmic stalactites hanging from the lightshade.

I'd love to get another, but unfortunately they're classed as a category 2 dangerous dog here, which means that he'd have to be muzzled. Given the summer temperatures here, I think it would be cruel to put him through that. It's particularly annoying as they are amongst the most placid of breeds.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

He's one handsome boy, Cammy...!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, it's that annoying Scottish bugger with his never ending dog pictures again! 

Reuben having a nice time in the back garden today


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Yep, it's that annoying Scottish bugger with his never ending dog pictures again!


I can watch pet pictures all day.







Beats those annoying fecking polls of late.









PS: I have a dog & watch pic for the Friday thread.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

What a set of chops he's getting!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

CRIKEY Cam!!!

Those paws and legs look like they belong to a big male lion :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:

Gawd, he looks a fantastic dug and i bet he's as happy as larry to own you all :naughty: :naughty:

ATB, John :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> CRIKEY Cam!!!
> 
> Those paws and legs look like they belong to a big male lion :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> ...


 

Thanks matey! I still find it hard to believe he's only 6 months old. He's good on the lead, but will pull if he sees another dog. The strength in him is unreal, he's almost at the point of me being unable to hold him, he' so bloody strong.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

scottishcammy said:


> Thanks matey! I still find it hard to believe he's only 6 months old. He's good on the lead, but will pull if he sees another dog. The strength in him is unreal, he's almost at the point of me being unable to hold him, he' so bloody strong.


Try a Sporn non-pull harness, if they do one big enough. We got one for Maisy as she pulls like a bugger when she sees another animal, it doesnt stop it completely but it takes the edge off, she sometimes would almost pull you over too when she went at full pelt on here extendable lead. It unbalances them by pulling up under the chest/under front legs area (lots of padding on harness though) as soon the slack on the lead is taken up.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice to see that he's growing fast.

Can imagine him being a handful in the park


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Reuben's international film dÃ©but, staring me, Reuben, and a mountain bike tyre (Reuben won  )


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

How about an autograph...?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> How about an autograph...?


Reuben says he can't do personalised autographs, but here's a picture taken a moment ago as a special favour


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

LOVE IT...! Just love it! Now...What do you call that dance step? And who's leading?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> LOVE IT...! Just love it! Now...What do you call that dance step? And who's leading?


It's called the 'you can't hold me up for very long and I've also just farted' step. I take the woman's position on that one


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Enjoying the sunshine today. He got weighed at the vet day before yesterday, he's 7 stones!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Do you think his paws are still growing?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Do you think his paws are still growing?


I think a 43mm Diver would be appropriate...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think his paws are still growing?
> ...


Your wish is my command, here's my 43mm Seiko diver! (Note, I couldn't get it closed any further up his paw!)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Priceless....







So you mean that he's got a bigger 'wrist' than yours?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Priceless....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm afraid so. Though I suspect it's substantially bigger than most  Can't wait to see what he's like fully grown.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Can't wait to see what he's like fully grown.


Are you sure about that Cammy? :black eye:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Daddy's boy go sleepy time 

His 'forearms' are now bigger than mine


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> His 'forearms' are now bigger than mine


Ahem....( Clearing throat) Yes...indeed. And I hope that's the only thing that's bigger...







A simple Yes or No answer. No pictures please...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > His 'forearms' are now bigger than mine
> ...


I'll ask Mrs. Cammy tonight and let you know!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


That is wrong on so many levels........


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

he is going to be a big strong boy.

im so glad my mal didnt get huge like this one id have to get a bigger house.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow he is all errr "man"

You know its going to get to the point where he's sat in your chair and wont move dont you


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok chaps, I took these in the back garden in the sun yesterday. I think these will be the last ones I put up as folk will be getting sick of him! The big boy is 7 months and 7 stones now, and loving life.

Anyway, here we are


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Can I use one of these and enlarge it life size to paste on one of our windows? Then I can cancel my security service...!









PS: How's you little one doing?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> Can I use one of these and enlarge it life size to paste on one of our windows? Then I can cancel my security service...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely mate! Funnily enough, I nearly had a cracking picture when I was doing these, but he turned at the last minute and started licking his ****!

My wee girl is fine, thanks. The worrying thing was the woman continued to walk her dog afterwards without a muzzle or any other attempt at control the dog. Just hope she doesn't come across a toddler in the meantime.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Bless, im not sick of seeing him yet cam.

So much better than the cat pictures today


----------

